# how long to stay bloated?



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the nornal length of time I can expect to stay bloated after EC/ET is?

I had EC last Tuesday and ET last Thursday so Im on day 6/7 of 2ww.

Im still really really bloated although the cramps seem to have eased. I still have a very odd heavy feeling in my lower tummy area. Im drinking 3 litres as advised by my clinic.

Is this normal

Mae


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Bloating can vary from a matter of a few days to 2 weeks or longer if pregnant!!!

Ruth


----------

